# WOW! What a fun shooting day!



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Howdy all.
Went to my friends dads today with my bro. It was us two, my buddy and his dad, mom n aunt.
Between us we had a2 .45's, .22, 9mm, 40 cal, 44 redhawk and a 357. My buddies dad has an arsenol but only brought out a few.
We shot the piss out of his targets and in the end we had a grand finally were we all shot em at once.:mrgreen:
It was a fun day. HG


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like fun to me. Glad you enjoied yourself.:smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)




----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Our shooting day is tomorrow. The truck is already loaded up with four rifles (including an M1 Garand that my brother is letting me borrow), ten handguns, and two full ammo cans. Oh - and a geologist's pickhammer for hunting petrified wood.

Add a few steaks cooked on the grill, and we should have a great day.:smt023

PhilR.


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Sounds like fun. B carefull and enjoy the steaks. HG


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

PhilR. said:


> Our shooting day is tomorrow. The truck is already loaded up with four rifles (including an M1 Garand that my brother is letting me borrow), ten handguns, and two full ammo cans. Oh - and a geologist's pickhammer for hunting petrified wood.
> 
> Add a few steaks cooked on the grill, and we should have a great day.:smt023
> 
> PhilR.


Will you be anywhere near the Petrified Forest in Arizona?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

TOF said:


> Will you be anywhere near the Petrified Forest in Arizona?


No, but I wish I were. I love AZ, whether it's the desert or the mountains. I'm in the eastern part of central TX. There are some areas where petrified wood is quite plentiful. In fact, there is a house in a small town nearby that has a low boundary fence made up entirely of large chunks of petrified wood.

Petrified palmwood is so plentiful, that it is the designated state stone (not gemstone, which is blue Topaz). One day I'm going to get a rock saw and a polishing lap....

PhilR.


----------

